# Itty Bitty dolls patterns



## Dawn P (Jun 1, 2012)

http://bit.ly/12qd3Ob

This blog has lots of patterns for the Itty Bitty dolls. However they are all in French  Google translate page works to some degree but it is very literal and some of the instructions don't come across very clearly. However, I'm sure that they can't be much different from other patterns. The clothes are so pretty. Here is a pic of one of my favourites.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Aww that's really cute


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are so lovely, thanks for the link, have translated a couple, tho one I don't think will work, but we can at least play with the ideas. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for the link. I really like Berenguer dolls and the little ones just mean you can have more.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just clicked on the link and it tells me that the blog was deleted. Would you please check to see that you posted it correctly. I would really like the pattern for the cute little outfit you posted. Thanks


----------



## Dawn P (Jun 1, 2012)

diobsession 2 said:


> Just clicked on the link and it tells me that the blog was deleted. Would you please check to see that you posted it correctly. I would really like the pattern for the cute little outfit you posted. Thanks


Hi - my original post was back in 2013. The blog has since been deleted. It's possible the internet archive wayback machine may have some of the pages archived. Click on this link http://archive.org/web/ and then paste the url of the webpage you're looking for into the search box. If the page was crawled and archived, you might get some of the patterns.


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

no luck

Thanks anyway


----------

